# Information needed for 81 210 Project



## Island_racer (Aug 30, 2004)

Backgroung: Drag Racer 1991 SE-R turbo and 1990 Pulsar SR20 Turbo.

I want to build a RWD project for drag, autocross and Saturday cruising. I need to get all the information that I can on the potential of the 1981 210 and availability of suspension parts and Roll cages for it. I plan to use the SR18 or SR20 naturally aspirated depending on what class I decide to run in.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Island_racer said:


> Backgroung: Drag Racer 1991 SE-R turbo and 1990 Pulsar SR20 Turbo.
> 
> I want to build a RWD project for drag, autocross and Saturday cruising. I need to get all the information that I can on the potential of the 1981 210 and availability of suspension parts and Roll cages for it. I plan to use the SR18 or SR20 naturally aspirated depending on what class I decide to run in.


Which chassis? the ones with leaf springs in the rear axle may make things easier for you.

rollcages, I think you'd have to have one made custom.

there are more performance parts for the 510's but you can make things work on a 210. ( ps. if it's an 81 model, it's a 310 )


----------



## Island_racer (Aug 30, 2004)

B11sleeper said:


> Which chassis? the ones with leaf springs in the rear axle may make things easier for you.
> 
> rollcages, I think you'd have to have one made custom.
> 
> there are more performance parts for the 510's but you can make things work on a 210. ( ps. if it's an 81 model, it's a 310 )



The chassis is the 2 door coupe (trunk) to your lift back.


----------



## Island_racer (Aug 30, 2004)

B11sleeper said:


> Which chassis? the ones with leaf springs in the rear axle may make things easier for you.
> 
> rollcages, I think you'd have to have one made custom.
> 
> there are more performance parts for the 510's but you can make things work on a 210. ( ps. if it's an 81 model, it's a 310 )



I have not taken possession of the car yet because I want to make sure it is a good chassis for a project. So I will have to double check the leaf springs but I think that is what it has. 510's are very rear here and if I am lucky to find one, usually it can only be used on a track (race car). When you say the leaf spring chassis would be better do you mean that the 510 parts can work? Also can the front-end parts from the 510 work also or is it a lot of modification that has to be done?


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

front end stuff:
if you get front struts/nuckles and brakes from a 280zx then with some modification to the spring perches you can use thise and get larger brakes, if you do that it's a good time to make coil overs. might want camber plates too. the 210's ( 310 )use a different strut top than the 510's but i suspect you could use a 210 strut top.

it seems that alot of the old datsun front end parts are interchangable.

rear axle:
I think that the coil spring / damper setup is better, but i'm no expert. I have koni special adjustable dampers which are pretty nice with out spending $300 per wheel for suspension.


the hard part seems to be finding coil springs for the standard 210 suspension, if you switch to coilovers it gets much easier.


----------

